# American Crime on Netflix



## debbie in seattle (Oct 23, 2016)

Watched it for the first time last season and caught up yesterday with another season on Netflix.    Really good show, great actors and acting.    Really advise it.


----------



## bluebreezes (Oct 23, 2016)

I so agree. I watched the first season and was really impressed with the writing as well. I see that some of the same actors are cast in the second season with different roles. I like interesting concepts like that.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Oct 23, 2016)

Thanks for the suggestion. I have skipped it for a couple of reasons but guess I'll add it to my very long "watch later" list !


----------



## debbie in seattle (Oct 23, 2016)

Yes, same actors in different roles in each season.


----------



## Bobw235 (Oct 23, 2016)

My wife has watched this since the beginning and she loves it.


----------



## AprilT (Oct 23, 2016)

I watched when the series seasons aired on ABC, made for some interesting conversation with some people I was chatting with on another site. But, I'll probably skip next season.


----------



## Carla (Oct 23, 2016)

Can anyone tell me how this streaming thing works? I am a bit technology challenged, everyone here seems to be familiar with all the latest. I just noticed an ad for Hulu today for the first time. Anyone?


----------



## debbie in seattle (Oct 23, 2016)

Well........do you have a smart tv?   Or Amazon Prime or Apple TV or Roku?     That's where it all starts.


----------



## AprilT (Oct 23, 2016)

Carla said:


> Can anyone tell me how this streaming thing works? I am a bit technology challenged, everyone here seems to be familiar with all the latest. I just noticed an ad for Hulu today for the first time. Anyone?














Play by Play if you purchase a Roku, but there are hundreds of videos featuring all the various devices.





btw, no credit card necessary to set up the roku, you just need to follow these instructions


----------

